# Board Edges.



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Just wondering what your board edges are like, In NZ we have 13mm for ceilings and 10mm for walls. The 13mm seems to have a more pronounced rounded edge which seems to leave more to fill, Pic 1.

The 10mm board seems to have a more square edge which sits together a bit better, Pic 2.

Pic 3 is the veiw from my current job, A dairy farm, Nice how they have kept some of the bigger trees and not flattened everything.

I was just thinking of you prefillers today looking at this board.

So whats you board edges like, And how do you treat it.

I prefilled today, Not something i have ever done as it seemed overkill, But i have to admit, I ran some tapes with the homax and they were very flat and stable tapes, (Paper), No twisted or peaked or sunk tapes. Not much needed to level it now, 2bucks double run 10 then finish 12 next, I see what your upto :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

What a coincidence I never prefill my flats. But today I prefilled every joint. Then I rang the supplier and told them what I thought of there board. It had round edges, it was hollow on the back of the recesses, and the sheet were not straight. One join they would touch at either end and be open in the middle the next joint open either end and tight in the middle.
They asked if I wanted to make a claim, I said not this time just get the sheets right.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

A problem I've seen lately is a bulge in the taper between the shoulder and the edge of the sheet, it makes the tape sit high, typical of Winstones wallboards, tell everyone how we "have" to do our job when they can't even do their job, their quality control officer needs a kick up the arse.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> What a coincidence I never prefill my flats. But today I prefilled every joint. Then I rang the supplier and told them what I thought of there board. It had round edges, it was hollow on the back of the recesses, and the sheet were not straight. One join they would touch at either end and be open in the middle the next joint open either end and tight in the middle.
> They asked if I wanted to make a claim, I said not this time just get the sheets right.


I kinda had the same thing, The ceiling sheets were all over the place, But i think it was due to uneven old battens.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Sometimes I get good batches of board on the job and other times it is all a mixed up mess. I have complained in the past . Nowdays I just take care of what I am given, fix it if I have to with prefill and move on. I seen the video of the new Homax banjo. Looks like a very nice tool. I like to use my 7 inch box for the first coat. I can apply a nice thick even coat , Make running the 10 inch easy. especially when you have deep joints.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Hardly anybody uses 10mm board here. It's too flimsy. If I had my way it'd be 15mm everywhere.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like our sh!t board has made its way down there.

We have hollow back board and varying joint edges on near everything here. Add to that the high shoulders and you've gotcherself a real drywall party!:thumbsup::no:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

1st pic Is gold bond board good recess everytime:thumbup:
2nd pic Certainteed board high shoulders everytime.:furious: And that's for Certain!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

is that 1/2 inch or 5/8 inch board?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

chris said:


> is that 1/2 inch or 5/8 inch board?


If your talking to me i dont understand those measurements. Its mm for me, I wasnt born in 1920


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

for sure moore,there's alway's issues with certainteed isn't there.if it's not ripple face surface,it's high sholders,rounded edges,there really can't be any quality control in their plant at all ,they keep pumping out the same garbage every day and don't give a sh#t.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

cazna said:


> If your talking to me i dont understand those measurements. Its mm for me, I wasnt born in 1920


Is it the skinny cheap sheyit or the wider stronger better sheyat?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

chris, there is 25.4 mm in an inch. so 13mm board is roughly 1/2" and 10mm board would be 3/8". that seems so 1960's basement reno to use 3/8" on walls but i guess thats just how its done down there.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Its all 10mm on walls and 13mm on ceiling here, Thats just how it is.


----------

